# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Beşiktaş Bilet Satışı ve Desibel Rekoru

## ceyda

besiktas-desibel.jpg


Spor Toto Süper Lig'in 5. haftasında Beşiktaş, Galatarasayı ağırladı. Bu maçın önemli bilgilerinden birisi de Türkiyede bilet satış rekoru kırılması oldu. Tam 76.127 bilet satışı yapıldı. Böylece Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadyumu'nun en kalabalık seyirci kitlesine ulaşmış oldu.
Daha önceki rekor 2003-2004 sezonunda Galatasaray - Fenerbahçe arasındaki karşılaşmaydı. Bu maç 2-2 sona ermişti. Yeni rekor sadece Beşiktaş tarafında olmasının bir başka önemi de deplasman yasağından dolayı staddaki tüm taraflarların Beşiktaş taraftarı olmasıydı.

Ayrıca Beşiktaş 132 desibellik bir ses rekoru da kırmıştı. Ses rekorunun 2005-2006 sezonunda oynanan Beşiktaş-Fenerbahçe ve 2007'de oynanan Beşiktaş-Liverpool maçlarında kırıldığı ve şimdiye kadar bu rekoru geçebilen olmadığı bilinen bilgilerdir.

----------

